# So confused about food



## Kaz84 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi i have had my boy a week now, hes 15 weeks old on sat but i want to change his food as the woman i got him off of was feeding him webbox meat....not even puppy food and i cant stand the stuff, it is so cheap and nasty.....so i was thinking either eden or fromm? 
Any thoughts on these or any other decent food that i could change to?

Thanks in advance xx
View attachment 20498



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm assuming you are in the UK? Eden is an excellent food and probably the best food made in the UK. 

I personally feed Fromm and love it. 

I really don't think you will go wrong with either. Also be aware that you don't HAVE to feed puppy food. Many foods, including the grain free Fromm, are all life stages and perfectly fine for chi pups as long as they eat the right amount. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kaz84 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes sorry forgot to say uk xx
If i choose one of these is this all he would eat or do i add other things to it?
This is the first chi ive had, usually have big dogs so im terrified i do something wrong for him, websites on food are so conflicting x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think with a good quality food like Fromm or Eden you won't need to supplement. Some people add salmon oil for coat health but I haven't needed it with Toby since he's been on Fromm. 

Don't worry about making mistakes, we all do. The fact that you're here to learn puts you ahead of most. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Because Chis are so tiny they eat tiny amounts, hence the food they have must be the best quality, there just isn't room for any cheap fillers. To quote another forum member 'every bite counts.' Other than that they are no different to big dogs, except puppies will need more frequents meals as tiny breeds are prone to low blood sugar issues.
There are lots of different ways to feed. I feed raw, there is a whole section on raw feeding in the food and nutrition forum. If you wan't to feed a commercial diet, whichdogfood.co.uk is a good place to start. Whatever you choose you want a high meat content and no grains, ideally no/low carbs as well. Eden is a top quality kibble, Canagan is another good UK made kibble. Both are meat based and grain-free. Fromm is good, but I don't think it is readily available in the UK. Other imported brands worth looking into are Orijen, Acana and Ziwi Peak.
Was the food he was on the Webbox 'chub rolls' or the Webbox Naturals trays? The Naturals range isn't actually a bad food, and even the chubs aren't as bad as some of the cheap (and often not-so-cheap) dried foods on the market.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Either foods you mentioned would be a great decision. Like Ashley said, there shouldn't be any need for additional supplements with either of those foods, but even though I feed Gemma fresh raw and Acana high quality kibble, I still like to give her salmon oil for her coat and skin. She has dry skin to begin with so it helps her not be so itchy. If you notice anything like that with your guy, you can add a little salmon oil, but I doubt you'll need it. Good luck and great job coming here and asking questions. Nutrition is so important and you're already on the right track by asking for advice!


----------



## kamkambbbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

Innova puppy is also a good choice. in Hong Kong it has a pretty good reputation n is praised by many pet owners ; )
My girl (a yorkie) ate this when she was a baby and she's strong and healthy. She has strong legs although her legs are smaller and slimmer than others'@[email protected]


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaz84 (Apr 18, 2013)

A chi breeder was just telling me eden is too high in protien i think it was and is thats also bad and reccomended fish4dogs any experience on this? My chi also has an overbite...does this effect eating?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I had never heard of fish4dogs (from the US here), but I looked them up. They don't seem like a bad food. I personally wouldn't limit my pup's diet to one protein source, however. 

My suggestion would be to either buy both and mix them, or rotate between them.


----------

